# Going car shopping - take old crappy car or nice BMW?



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Wife's Maxima is totalled  so we need to do some car shopping (no trade unless they want a wreck of a car with a fine engine). No idea yet what she wants but will be looking at MB CPO, BMW CPO, or a new VW (CC maybe).

So, for the best negotiating position, do we drive up in our beater 1994 Corolla or my spotless 2004 BMW convertible? Don't want to look like we're gushing money (cuz we're def not!) but don't want to look like we just got off of welfare either (which we haven't)


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Honestly I don't think it makes a difference.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

My (sort of counterintuitive) take on this is that you take the BMW. In our society, the privileged generally get the best deals. Not saying that's "right," just saying that it is so.

:dunno:


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

When my Jeep was totaled and I was shopping for my first e46 I showed up in a borrowed C240. I just traded keys with the guy and took the e46 out for a while on my own. If I had showed up in a wreck I would have expected paperwork or a passenger - I think thats all.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Show up in a taxi. :dunno:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

LMC said:


> My (sort of counterintuitive) take on this is that you take the BMW. In our society, the privileged generally get the best deals. Not saying that's "right," just saying that it is so.
> 
> :dunno:


That's what I figured. No sympathy discounts I guess


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

go to dallas where the better deals are


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Park somewhere where they won't see you. Let them approach you as you're looking at a car. Let your credit and/or checking account do the talking. 

You could always rent a car and bring it up to the salesman in passing - "I'm looking for something with a little more get up and go then that Enterprise Impala." 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

02BMW530 said:


> Park somewhere where they won't see you. Let them approach you as you're looking at a car. Let your credit and/or checking account do the talking.
> 
> You could always rent a car and bring it up to the salesman in passing - "I'm looking for something with a little more get up and go then that Enterprise Impala."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


LOL, we have a Hertz Altima. That's how we roll in Austin!


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Put this uniform on before you go....


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL ^^^. No offense but a 7 yr old 3 series doesn't really say "gushing money". However you'll probably get better service if they see you pull up in something nice. Do some research before you go and know your invoice and market prices, either way the car you arrive in shouldn't affect your deal. Like another person said, let your credit score do the talking if you're financing. Sorry to hear about the accident, good luck with the new car.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

jsublime said:


> LOL ^^^. No offense but a 7 yr old 3 series doesn't really say "gushing money".


My car heard that and is very offended


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

You know what, I'd rather be seen in an older car and be left alone anyways... It annoys me when they hound me. Let me look in peace, I'll find you when I need you. 


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## mstrq (Jun 28, 2010)

Take a bike. Several months back someone showed up at a dealer with a bike.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

hockeynut said:


> Wife's Maxima is totalled  so we need to do some car shopping (no trade unless they want a wreck of a car with a fine engine). No idea yet what she wants but will be looking at MB CPO, BMW CPO, or a new VW (CC maybe).


You'll find in your research that the warranties on those are quite different


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

If you have a rich friend, borrow his/her Bentley for that day, then roll into the dealership with the story that you are looking for a car for your babysitter, adequate for taking your son to his violin lessons. Throw them of by requesting to test drive an M3, and ask, you think this will be adequate?


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

mstrq said:


> Take a bike. Several months back someone showed up at a dealer with a bike.


Is there something more to this story somewhere? A moral, a hint of irony, maybe even a punch line if we're lucky?


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

hockeynut said:


> My car heard that and is very offended


Hey I said it was nice. Actually it looks quite good in your sig. :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

mstrq said:


> Take a bike. Several months back someone showed up at a dealer with a bike.





1985mb said:


> Is there something more to this story somewhere? A moral, a hint of irony, maybe even a punch line if we're lucky?


I add more to it 

I borrowed my friend's Ducati 1098 and went cruising for a day, stopped at the BMW and Porsche dealerships near me. I used to walk through there occassionally in the 540i and not a single person came out to talk to me (which is fine, Im most definitely not in the market for a new car ). When i rolled up, parked the Duc, and walked around I was assualted by salesmen within 10ft of walking from the bike.

Moral of the story: Hockynut, rent a Duc, tell the wife to wear a low cut shirt and go car shopping :thumbup:


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

hockeynut said:


> My car heard that and is very offended


Your car's a beauty by the way! BMWs are evergreen. :thumbup:


----------

